# Blocking off EGR Valve



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Does anyone here do it?

Any pros/cons?

Mine stuck briefly on this trip and scared the *** out of me, but googling people tend to just remove it (if the van ECU permits).

Apparently it can clean up the engine, improve performance, improve MPG, and less engine smoke. Sounds fantastic. OK - it does make emissions work and, I guess, techncially make a Euro IV van no longer compliant, but it apparently still passes MOT.

So - anyone here admit to it and have any real world information>?

(Specifically - anyone do it on a FWD Transit Mk6 125 ?)


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Why??


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

aultymer said:


> Why??


Because they fail, and fail frequently on some vehicles and when its blocked off it has the above benefits.

I'd never heard of it till mine stuck


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Transit*

I've got the same base vehicle and have seen on the Transit Forum about blanking off valve which gives better performance but would be worried about upsetting the electronics!Is it as easy as they say?Thinking of getting mine chipped!


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

if you remove the egr it will not effect the mot as the egr cuts in higher up the rev range on the mot if you take it off completely it will put on the engine warning light on when running you could blank it off and secure it to one side with it still plugged in so light does not come on 

terry


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Update:

EGR removed, cleaned, closed and disabled. My engine has no EGR position sensor so the computer doesn't care nor flag a warning.

Issue has gone, engine slightly quieter and smoother.

NO turbo smoke on overtakes etc.

MOT emissions at lower levels than last year!

No notable performance difference, and at least no worse fuel consupmption (to early to tell if better).

So great - a free fix with added benefits!

Details here: http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/2010/10/engine-problem-lack-of-power-stalling-etc/


----------

